# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Merbau Gate Frame - steel or timber

## oohsam

Hey guys, 
Im building some gates either side of my house. The hinge side will be bolted to a 100x100 cypress pine post that will be dynabolted into the brick work.  
I was going to make the frame of the gate from treated pine 90x45 and secure together with metal brackets.  
Will this frame for the gate be ok , or do I have to get a steel frame? 
Please advise.  
Regards

----------


## Vernonv

I like steel frames for gates (especially long/big/heavy gates) ... they will last forever and are less likely to drop over time.

----------


## oohsam

Headpin, 
What kind of timber r u speaking of. TP or hardwood?

----------


## oohsam

Problem is, I have no idea where to start working with steel. Unless I get someone to prefab the frame for me. That would be the only solution.

----------


## Bedford

I think Bunnings have 25mm RHS steel gate frames available, not sure how many sizes though. It would be worth a look as the steel one is the better way to go. :Smilie:

----------


## bpj1968

The Bunnings ones come in a range of sizes.  You buy the sides in the height you want and teh bottom/middle and top rails (These can be cut to fit the width needed.  Will cover most sizes you need, but they do work out a bit more expensive.  Have a look in your area for a steel fabricator.  It may not cost that much to have a simple frame welded up.

----------


## Bloss

A well made timber gate (with bracing going the correct way - from top corner to bottom hinge for timber!) will last a long time, but not always an easy job for DIY. Steel DIY kits as described (from Bunnies etc) work well and although higher cost to start with will give a more certain result. Putting on the boards is juts a matter of pre-drilling and using screws for fixing to metal.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## oohsam

Thanks guys, will go with the bunnies for the frame. 
I want the gate to be flush when it closes, which means the hinge will need to be mounted on the front side of the post instead of the inside of the post. Is this going to be ok? 
Also, will screws be ok to go into the metal gate frame? or will i need to weld?  
Cheers

----------


## oohsam

I went with steel from bunnies. They had the kit ones, but they only go to a max of 1 meter wide. I needed 1300 so I had to buy the pices indvidually. They are a massive pain in the a### to put together let me tell you..... 
The pices slot into each other, as they have pressed the joining ends. However, these presses are pretty dodgey, and once you put sleeve in its damn near imposible to get back out if you want to do a dry run. It almost killed me getting the pieces out. but I got it done eventually.  
When they are all together, its a top fit, but the process took me about 2 hours in total, from cuttign to fitting and mounting.

----------


## Terrian

> I went with steel from bunnies. They had the kit ones, but they only go to a max of 1 meter wide. I needed 1300 so I had to buy the pices indvidually. They are a massive pain in the a### to put together let me tell you..... 
> The pices slot into each other, as they have pressed the joining ends. However, these presses are pretty dodgey, and once you put sleeve in its damn near imposible to get back out if you want to do a dry run. It almost killed me getting the pieces out. but I got it done eventually.

  Yes, like most things mass produced to a (very low) price the bits & pieces can be slightly out of wack.   

> When they are all together, its a top fit, but the process took me about 2 hours in total, from cuttign to fitting and mounting.

  and now you rest in the knowledge that the you will never have to worry about the gate dropping, 2 hours well spent  :Smilie:

----------

